# Ersatzteile für Logitech MK300 Maus und Tastatur - Empfänger beschädigt



## ChaoZ (6. Juli 2011)

*Ersatzteile für Logitech MK300 Maus und Tastatur - Empfänger beschädigt*

Hallo. 
Wie im Titel zu lesen suche ich nach einem Empfänger für die Kabellose Maus-Tastatur Kombination Logitech MK300. Ich habe mir das Set gekauft, aber der Empfänger ist nach zwei Wochen kaputt gegangen. Maus und Tastatur funktionieren allerdings noch. Wo bekomme ich so einen Empfänger her?


----------



## Monstermoe (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Logitech MK300 Maus und Tastatur - Empfänger beschädigt*

Also nach 2 Wochen müsste da noch garantie drauf sein, also am besten wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## ChaoZ (6. Juli 2011)

Ist leider schon mehrere Monate her.


----------



## Monstermoe (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Logitech MK300 Maus und Tastatur - Empfänger beschädigt*

Dann würde ich mal eine E-Mail an Logitech schreiben.


----------



## mmayr (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Logitech MK300 Maus und Tastatur - Empfänger beschädigt*

Es wird auch nach "mehreren Monaten" noch Garantie drauf sein!
Ersatzempfänger wirst du eher keinen zum Kaufen kriegen!


----------



## ChaoZ (6. Juli 2011)

Dann werde ich mich mal per Mail melden, habe nämlich 5 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Logitech MK300 Maus und Tastatur - Empfänger beschädigt*

Ich bin zwar kein Freund von Logitech, aber die waren doch immer recht kulant. Viel Glück


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Logitech MK300 Maus und Tastatur - Empfänger beschädigt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Freund von Logitech...


Ah neee  Was denn dann?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Logitech MK300 Maus und Tastatur - Empfänger beschädigt*

Seit längerer Zeit nutze ich eher Microsoft, und bin seitdem von den bisherigen Macken verschont geblieben


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Logitech MK300 Maus und Tastatur - Empfänger beschädigt*

...bisherige Macken mit...? Razer, Roccat, _Logitech_? Bei Razer ist die lage wohl klar, Finger weg! Roccat plagt sich hier und da noch mit ein paar "Kinderkrankheiten", mit Logitech hatte ich noch nie Ärger. Nach meinen Erkenntnissen genießt der Logitech-Support einen guten Ruf. In Sachen _Hard_ware von Micro_soft_ () habe ich über die Jahre ebenfalls nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt. Zum Bleistift hat sich ein Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 im harten Büroalltag über Jahre bewährt gemacht. Die (ur-)alten Microsoft Kugelmäuse waren seinerzeit nahezu unverwüstlich.
Zurück zum Thema: Wenn es unbedingt kabellos sein _muss_, dann bitteschön. Grundsätzlich rate ich zu kabelgebundener Hardware. Was an zusätzlichen Gimmicks nicht vorhanden ist, kann auch nicht kaputt gehen  Einfach als Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl beim nächsten Hardwarekauf.


----------



## ChaoZ (7. Juli 2011)

Ich benutze das MK300 ja auch nur wenn ich am Fernseher bin mit dem PC. Da stören Kabel eher.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Logitech MK300 Maus und Tastatur - Empfänger beschädigt*

O.K., da muss ich Dir recht geben! Wie sieht's aus, RMA-Nummer von Logitech zusenden lassen, das gute Stück eingesandt, schon 'nen neues bekommen  Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Juli 2011)

Sie haben mir geantwortet. Ich sollte ein Foto machen, auf dem Maus, Tastatur und ein Zettel mit Kundennummer zu sehen sind. Wurde erledigt, mal schauen was jetzt kommt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Logitech MK300 Maus und Tastatur - Empfänger beschädigt*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> ...mal schauen was jetzt kommt.


Ein neuer Empfänger?!


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht ja auch nicht, was weiß ich was die machen. ^^ Wär ja toll wenn ein neuer kommt. Wenn nicht - nie wieder Logitech.

Vorallem im Sound hat Logitech bei mir keinen Stellenwert mehr, mein Cousin hat ein 2.1 System von der Marke. Der Bass schrabbt nur so vor sich hin, und alles andere hört sich auch nicht gut an. ^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Logitech MK300 Maus und Tastatur - Empfänger beschädigt*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Vorallem im Sound hat Logitech bei mir keinen Stellenwert mehr, mein Cousin hat ein 2.1 System von der Marke. Der Bass schrabbt nur so vor sich hin, und alles andere hört sich auch nicht gut an. ^^


 So gut wie die Eingabegeräte von Logitech sind  so schlecht ist von denen _alles_, wo auch nur ein Ton 'rauskommt  Aber dafür gibt's hier im Forum eine eigene Rubrik.


----------



## ChaoZ (20. Juli 2011)

Die haben weder Empfänger noch die anderen Teile des MK300 im Sortiment, deswegen schicken die mit jetzt das Nachfolgermodell MK320. :'D


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Logitech MK300 Maus und Tastatur - Empfänger beschädigt*

Na, schmerzlichen Glühstrumpf!


----------

